# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  ماذا تقول لمن.........

## السيـدة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
موقف يتعرض له الكثير منا
ماذا تقول لمن يشتكي عندك من تصرف سيء صدر بحقه من أحد الاشخاص
وهو في نفس الوقت يعاملك بنفس التصرف ؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أقول للمرءة إذا كانت في المنتدى*

*حتى لو أنتِ شتمتي* 

*أعتبر والله بتسمتي*

*ولو تعدي في مروري*

*كم أنا سميتكِ أختي*

*وأذا كان المقصود رجل أقول لهُ*

*عاهدتُ نفسي لا أكون زعولا*

*حتى وإن أساؤا إليّ مقـولا*

*وأظهرتُ أسمي للجميع موضحاً*

*وكرهتُ بين الأهل أظل مجهولا*

*أتمني أن كنتُ ضيف خفيف عليكم* 

*والطيب يغلب الطبيب*

*خرابيش هاوي*

----------

السيـدة (04-10-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> موقف يتعرض له الكثير منا
> ماذا تقول لمن يشتكي عندك من تصرف سيء صدر بحقه من أحد الاشخاص
> وهو في نفس الوقت يعاملك بنفس التصرف ؟؟؟



*الموقف جداً محرج 
وأنا إن حصل لي مثل هذا الموقف وقد حصل كثير
اقول داخل نفسي
يأمرون الناس وينسون أنفسهم*

----------

السيـدة (04-10-2011)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

الإنسان غافل عن عيوب نفسه أو متغافل لكنه بصير بعيوب غيره أقول له كما قال الشاعر 
لسانك لا تذكر به عورة امرء ...فكلك عورات وللناس ألسن 
كما يمكن معالجة القضية من عدة زوايا منها 
1- جعل المتحدث ( الناقل لصفة سيئة متمثلة فيه ) ان يجد حلا لمشكلة المنقول عنه ويسجل اقتراحات لمعالجتها وطرق نصح المنقول عنه وبعدها توجيه تلك الأفعال والاقتراحات لصاحب الصفة السيئة بطريقة لبقة سلسة وبنفس طرق النص التي ذكرها فكل انسان على نفسه بصير 
2- عمل تجاهل للفرد الناقل كتبديل نقل الحديث وتذكيره بإن الغيبة كأكل لحم أخيك ميتا .
3- توجيه حزمة اسئلة للناقل تجعله يندم على نقل تلك الصفة ( إعطائه تعزيز سلبي ) ومحاولة ايجاد عذر للشخص المنقول عنه 
وهناك طرق أخرى اتركها للأخوات والأخوة وبارك الله فيكم

----------

السيـدة (04-10-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم العطراخوتي واخواتي 
من خلال تواجدي معكم في المنتدى استمدت القوة منكم وأنرتوني بآرئكم الطيبة المخلصة
رعاكم الله اينما تكونوا ولا حرمني الله منكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا موقف صعب 
يأمرون الناس وينسون انفسهم
صايرة معاي هالحاله حاليا بس بشكل ثاني
حركة معينة ريلي يسويها ويوم صرت اسويها يقول لي لا تسويها  ما احبها
اقوله طيب انت تسويها قال غير //هههه
بس صحيح احيانا يكون فيه صدمه الش انش تشوفي فلان يشكي تصرف وهو فيه
عاد هني يبي اليها شغل عدل 
في طريقة النصح الغير مباشرة  عشان هو يستفيد ويعدل من سلوكه كمان
راق لي  سؤالكم اخية 
دمتي على الخير ودام الخير معك

----------

السيـدة (04-10-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

شكرا لتواجدك خيتي
فعلا مثل ما قلتي يبي لها شغل عدل واحسه صعب

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*هذي مشكله اكيــد لانهـا تــدل على ان المتــحدث (عديــم احساااس) 
لكن مع الاسف نصادفها يمكن حتى في انفسنا والسبب ان الانسان مابقول انه مايشوف
عيــوبه .. انما الانسان يتغاضى عن عيوبه وصفاته السيئة .

** بينما يلاحق عثرات وخطااء الاخرين وفي سعي
دااائم الى الانتقااااد .. متناسي مقولة حاسب نفسك قبل ان تحاسب غيرك .*

*دمتم بخيـر*
*
:)


*

----------

السيـدة (04-10-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

شكرا لمرورك الطيب عزيزتي
أميرة بأحساسي
دمتي بصحة وعافية

----------


## ناعية الآل000

لوحصل لي هالموقف
بصارحها وبقول لها انتي تتصرفي نفس هذا التصرف اللي تنتقديه
_طبعا هذا اذا كانت وحدة اعرف انها ترحب الانتقاد وتقبل بالتوجيه_
والا ابحث طريقه اخرى

----------

السيـدة (04-10-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

شكرا لتواجدك عزيزتي ناعية الآل000
نورتي

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

أبسط شيء أعمله النصيحة بشكل لطيف وبدون استفزاز 

وإذا ما تقبلت مني النصيحة أسكت أو أبتعد عنها 

لانها إذا ما تقبلت رأيي فهذا يدل على إنها انسانة مريضه وما تستاهل أضيع وقتي معها 

تقبلي مروري

----------

السيـدة (04-10-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

> أبسط شيء أعمله النصيحة بشكل لطيف وبدون استفزاز 
> 
> وإذا ما تقبلت مني النصيحة أسكت أو أبتعد عنها  
> لانها إذا ما تقبلت رأيي فهذا يدل على إنها انسانة مريضه وما تستاهل أضيع وقتي معها  
> 
> تقبلي مروري



مرورك اسعدني يا أيتها البسمة الحمراء
شكرا لك

----------


## رنيم الحب

سأقول لهُ كلنا قد نخطيء 
وبعض الأحيآن نتصرف مثل هذآ الشخص بدون أن نشعر 
فقد لآيدركـ الشخص الآخر إن تصرفه مُشين
لذآآ .. ! 
فلنرآآقب أنفسنآ أولآ ثم نوجه اللوم للآخرين 
وهذا كثيرآآ مايحصل .. وبالنسبة لي دآيمـآآ أقول .. 
(الشي ء اللي ماترضآه لنفسك لآترضــــآآه لغيرك ) 
يسلموو غـــــآآليتي .. 
**السيدة** 
على الطرح الرآآقي 
ولآحرمنا الله منكِ 
موفقة لكل خير وصــــــــــــــلآح .. 
تحيـآآتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------

السيـدة (04-10-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

عزيزتي رنيم
شكرا جزيلا لتواجدك العطر
لا حرمني الله منك

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اطلع في وجه واعطيه ابتسامه بااااااااارده  واذا عاد هو لبيب بيفهم* 

*واذا حسيت انه ما فهم بكون جريئه بقول له شي واحد بس*

*(( عامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك ... عاد هنا قويه اذا ما فهم  وهو ينجاز*


*السيده* 

*موفقه*

----------

السيـدة (04-26-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عزيزتي انين القلب
شكرا جزيلا لمرورك العطر وبصراحة عجبتني ردة فعلك
دمتي في حفظ الله

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على نبي الامة محمد وأهل بيته أجمعين
لا تنها عن خلق وتأتي بمثله           عار عليك اذا فعلت قليل
بصراحة هناك أساليب كثيرة حتى ان النبي صلى الله عليه واله كان في بعض الاوقات لا يوجه الكلام مباشرة (اياك أعني واسمعي يا جارة)
يعني نتجنب نشوء الخلاف من جديد وكذلك لا ننسى ان اراقة ماء وجه الاخرين ليس محبب من قبل الشارع ويعتبر من (مظالم العباد) فلا نغفل عن ذلك وننصح بشكل غير مباشر أو عن طريق اختلاق قصة تهدف لنفس الشيء المراد من توصيله.. اما في المنتدى هنا لا أعتقد ان هناك أحد من الاعضاء (زعول) والكل ماشاء الله مثقف متفهم فلا ضير من المواجهه والصراحة من العيار الخفيف والوسط..حسب الموضوع.. أتمنى أن أكون مفيدا أو مذكرا لصاحبت الاطروح الجميل الفعال (الســــــــــــــــــــيدة) وأقول لك شكرا جزيلا لا حرمنا الله من جديدك ووفقك لما هو خير وصلاح دنياك واخرتك.

----------

السيـدة (04-29-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على نبي الامة محمد وأهل بيته أجمعين
> لا تنها عن خلق وتأتي بمثله عار عليك اذا فعلت قليل
> بصراحة هناك أساليب كثيرة حتى ان النبي صلى الله عليه واله كان في بعض الاوقات لا يوجه الكلام مباشرة (اياك أعني واسمعي يا جارة)
> يعني نتجنب نشوء الخلاف من جديد وكذلك لا ننسى ان اراقة ماء وجه الاخرين ليس محبب من قبل الشارع ويعتبر من (مظالم العباد) فلا نغفل عن ذلك وننصح بشكل غير مباشر أو عن طريق اختلاق قصة تهدف لنفس الشيء المراد من توصيله.. اما في المنتدى هنا لا أعتقد ان هناك أحد من الاعضاء (زعول) والكل ماشاء الله مثقف متفهم فلا ضير من المواجهه والصراحة من العيار الخفيف والوسط..حسب الموضوع.. أتمنى أن أكون مفيدا أو مذكرا لصاحبت الاطروح الجميل الفعال (الســــــــــــــــــــيدة) وأقول لك شكرا جزيلا لا حرمنا الله من جديدك ووفقك لما هو خير وصلاح دنياك واخرتك.



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
شكرا لك أخ رامي مهدي محمد على صراحتك وتعبيرك الاخوي 
احنا في هذا المنتدى بصراحة كل واحد ينصح بطريقة نابعة من قلبه وبالعكس مافيه زعل لإن أحنا في الاوا والأخير نحاول مساعدة بعضنا بتمازج الافكار والآراء والنصائح وكما قيل ما خاب من استخار ولا ندم من استشار
جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله

----------

